
“Twitter search doing to Google what broadband did to AOL” (2009) - jotto
http://www.businessinsider.com/2009/2/google-next-victim-of-creative-destruction-goog
======
vit05
He described the things that Twitter was never able to fully accomplish. You
only use if you have an account and the results have many ads, bots and people
trying to get attention posting unrelated content. All very confusing, and
usually people in the heat of a moment say stupid things.

Though, for some things, Twitter search is way better, especially for small
talk, gossip and the first minutes of major events. Maybe askJelly is trying
to pick up from there.

Funny, but even with the horrible search options, Reddit is better than
Twitter for fresh news, or fresh discussion on big events.

Thinking about the quote of Clay Christensen, maybe the next big thing in the
search will not be seen as a search company, or a company that answers what
you ask. It will be seen more as a discovery that will change for your needs.

